# Riving knife or blade guard lock...



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I just learned something new about my new Grizzly G0690 table saw. I am assuming that other manufacturers use the same locking system or very similar.










The bracket with two screws at the base of the riving knife has a spring loaded pin to lock the riving knife in place. This pin has a round top with two sides ground flat to pop down into a slot. This will turn to the left to hold the pin out for changing from the riving knife to the splitter/blade guard. I never thought to check to see if it seated. I know now. lol If your saw has a similar setup be sure to seat the pin ALL the way in.

It is conceivable that the blade could come in contact with either and create the ultimate kickback. Metal is much more likely to cut than bruise as wood usually does.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I dont think I have seen that kind of arrangement, but you have brought up a good point. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I would go for the Riving Knife…


----------



## hawke777 (Mar 1, 2010)

I've been noticing pins on products like the new Bosch table saw and the newer Ridgid model for the riving knives. You can crank down the securing bolt, but if the pins aren't set, the knife isn't lined up correctly. Always a good thing to check, so thanks for pointing it out.


----------

